# RBR at Tour de Peninsula this weekend - anyone else?



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Hey All,

Thien and me will be riding the 100k route for the Tour de Peninsula this coming weekend:

http://www.supportparks.org/tdp/

Anyone else planning on going??

Should be good weather and great riding!

-g


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

I plan on being there, I might only do the 30 miler though. I have hardly ridden since the Livestrong 100K ride after being on the road for work so I am not up for climbing Kings Mtn Rd!! Hahahaha


----------



## Aussie Bob (Apr 23, 2010)

*50m Short Cut*

I'll be doin the short 100, getting over a cracked rib from a fall at Boggs 8hr. Cheers Aussie Bob


----------



## suasponte2/75 (Sep 19, 2009)

I'll be there with a couple of buddies on the 100k. Well at least 2 of us are... my other buddy is gonna attempt King's (1st time) and see how he does before meeting us back at the ranch :confused5: . Hopefully some of our other club riders will meet us there too. Go Tropa!


----------



## jmilliron (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm new here but going down West OLH and up 84 seems wrong. I like to descend with the cars and climb where is way less traffic. I guess they don't want people shooting down 84 and past the turn off for West OLH.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thien talked me into it so I'll be there.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

I dont see it going up 84?? It goes up Kings Mtn Rd.


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

After Kings, it goes up Skyline (up in elevation, that is, but heading South on 35), down to Alice's (rest stop here.) Then continues south on Skyline to West OLH. Down West OLH, then up 84 (from the La Honda side). Back past Alice's and then down 84 now heading towards Woodside.

This is for the 100k route. The "simon says" option cuts out the West OLH, 84 climb.

I'll see you there, Gee! And I'll be on the lookout for you Aussie Bob! And I'll look for the Tropa jerseys, too.

Anyone else? 

I'm having my wife bring the young 'un to the finish at noon for the kids race.

-g


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

aahhhh......I didnt even think about that, I forgot it came up the La Honda side.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

I'll be there at 7am...I wil lbe attempting the 63miler for the first time. Last year I did the 32. I think I'm ready ... 

Hey RBR Francis are you gonna be there? I know you were out last year.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

wife and I will ride the tandem


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

Bringing my 5 y/o on the trailer bike. Wave if you see us. Little dutch flag attached to the trailer. Most likely we will do no more then 20.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

If anyone is planning on doing the wimpy route that I am doing let me know, I would be happy to ride together. I am doing the 30 miler.


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Sounds like a good turnout! Hope to see you all there! If you see anyone wearing RBR or Mtbr jerseys, holla!


----------



## DalyCityDad (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll be there with a friend doing the 63 mile route. Should be fun. I've never gone up 84 only down.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Wasn't planning on it, but I think I'll do the long one. Now where did I put my RBR jersey? 

See you there.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Pretty fun 63 miler. I beat my personal best up King's Mt. 28:45 Whew! Still can't get near Francois time of was it 24 or 26 min? I'll keep trying  . I know it wasn't a race!  

Some pix:


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Nice pix, rcjunkie3000, thanks for sharing! I'll post a few of mine too.


The RBR mobile was running late on Sunday morning, so we missed the 7am start. Ended up rolling though the start at about 7:40. 


The course was nice and it was totally cool to be able to ride through downtown San Mateo in our own protected lane.


Good climb up King's with near perfect weather, not too hot or too cool. The rest stop at the top of King's was packed! Saw Roberta Gonzalez and the KPIX crew there. She was a good sport and they posed for a pic.

Also met up with Mtbr die-hard Aussie Bob! Riding his sweet Bianchi that he won in the Tour de Cure raffle! (Bob has a knack for winning sweet raffle prizes!)


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Since we were running late and I was trying to get back in time for my son's bike racing debut at the kid's race at noon, I opted for the 50 mile route.

The climb to Skegg's wasn't bad and the downhill run from there down to Alice's was a blast! The 84 downhill was pretty fun, too.

Took some more pix along Canada....RBR site manager Thien on the Cinelli and RBR reviewer/blogger Gee3 havin' a good time.

It was a very well run event and lots of fun for the whole family! I'm just sorry I missed out on the Jamba Juice at the finish!


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

*PhotoCrazy.com photos are online!*

PhotoCrazy.com photos are up guys!

Wow that's alot of people up King's Mt. rest stop! We started after 7am and finished after 11am (4hrs 5min on computer). Kinda hammered it most of the way. 

Oh yes, my friend Jr had me take a photo of him (R), the group and Roberta Gonzales post ride.










and my ride below










and my Watermarked Photo from PhotoCrazy.com:


----------



## DalyCityDad (Oct 11, 2009)

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Pretty fun 63 miler. I beat my personal best up King's Mt. 28:45 Whew! Still can't get near Francois time of was it 24 or 26 min? I'll keep trying  . I know it wasn't a race!



I hit my personal best on kings mountain, too. 30:07 I was pretty stoked about that one.


----------



## suasponte2/75 (Sep 19, 2009)

That was a fun ride! Great turn out, lots of fast riders and awesome turn marshaling (seen really bad ones at Sea Otter  ). Glad to see we were able to break away with the first group of riders up King's Mountain before it got packed! It was pretty cool at the 7am start time but turned out to be a beautiful day at the finish. Will definitely be riding it again next year! Thanks for pulling me to the end there RC, I had nothing left at mile 60.. :frown2:

Me and our riding buddy in Hammer Kit attempting his first 63 miler! He made it although he had a "Schleck" (dropped and bent brand new chain) but luckily the SRAM support van was able to give him a new one. He asked if he could keep the old chain (SRAM, not sure of model but it came with his RED grouppo) but they wanted to keep it (for R&D)??


----------

